# Xcode 2.x



## molgow (8 Mai 2005)

Je vous propose de parler de XCode 2.0 dans ce sujet, ça serait sympa que ceux qui l'ont déjà utilisé nous donnent leur commentaire, leur sentiment sur cette nouvelle version 

Autrement, vous trouverez des infos sur les nouveautés sur cette page. Notez que cette nouvelle version ne fonction qu'avec Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger), et pour l'installer, il vous faut le DVD d'installation de Tiger. Il y a aussi un guide complet sur l'utilisation de XCode 2 disponible sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## molgow (8 Mai 2005)

Bon, je n'ai pas résisté à tester ce nouveau Xcode, tant pis pour le boulot :sick:

Première impression, ça ressemble beaucoup à Xcode 1.5, le look de l'interface est code le nouveau Mail de Tiger.

Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas testé grand chose, j'ai surtout essayé les class models. Et j'ai été franchement déçu, je m'attendais à pouvoir définir graphiquement mon class model UML et que Xcode me génére du code automatiquement, et bien visiblement ce n'est pas du tout fait pour ça (à moins que je n'ai pas bien vu!?), c'est simplement possible de prendre des fichiers et de lui dire de générer le class model correspondant, ça a un intérêt plutôt limité, c'est surtout processus inverse qui est intéressant pour un développeur.





​


----------



## arnolix (8 Mai 2005)

Oui c'est le premier truc que j'ai fait aussi : utiliser le class model. L'opération inverse (class-model  --->code) ça sera sans doute pour XCode 3.0  

L'interface est beaucoup plus véloce : avant ça ramait toujours un peu quand on accédait à la doc et maintenant le confort d'utilisation de celle-ci est grandement améliorée. On peut aussi filtrer les réponses (avoir que les classes en Obj Cocoa par exemple).

La complétion automatique est maintenant quasi-immédiate.

La compil semble plus rapide aussi.

Par contre j'ai des rapports de plantage qui n'apparaissent plus : après des erreurs de type 10 ou 11, la console me dit que l'appli est sorti sans pb (exit 0) et la fenêtre de rapports ne s'ouvre plus. J'espère que ce n'est pas un bogue et que c'est seulement ma MàJ qui est foireuse. Vous confirmez ???

Dans IB ya des nouvelles palettes : j'ai pas eu le temps de regarder en détail mais c'a à l'air très sympa. J'aurai aimé une palette pour fabriquer les barres d'outils mais elle n'y est pas (l'icône y est mais pas les classes)

Mon appli compilée avec XCode 2.0 a énormément gagnée en vélocité :  c'est une appli qui utilise beaucoup de vues mises en mouvement par l'utilisateur. Je savais que X2 devait optimiser l'affichage. Et bien c'est une réalité indéniable et ça fait très plaisir.

A plus ...


----------



## simon (8 Mai 2005)

Les class models seront surtout utilisé pour générer des applications de type Core Data  c'est pas vraiment de l'UML ou de la génération de code, par contre on peut créer un modèle de data et à partir de là générer l'interface dans Interface Builder connecter le tout avec des binding et sans taper une ligne de code on peut tester son modèle.

Plus d'info sur Core Data: http://cocoadevcentral.com/articles/000086.php
Un tutorial: http://cocoadevcentral.com/articles/000085.php
Core Data chez Apple: http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/CoreData/index.html


----------



## arnolix (8 Mai 2005)

Merci pour ces éclaircissements

Je viens de recevoir une notification d'Apple via XCode2 pour réaliser une màj de la doc. Donc maintenant on a une maj automatique via le web.

La Màj pèse 202 Mo !!!!


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

Je teste XCode 2.0 depuis une petite semaine. Cela a l'air un poil plus réactif que XCode 1 mais il reste encore beaucoup de boulot pour arriver a un niveau correct, genre CodeWarrior.
En tout cas, rien ne justifie le passage en version majeure.

Pas de gros  probleme de compatibilité avec GCC, cela se compile. J'ai dut faire quelques ajustements mineurs sur mes sources.

Le debugger ne fonctionne toujours pas en AppleScript Studio, mais Apple a fait un grand pas en avant dans ce domaine: dans la doc, il a remplacé la phrase disant que cela fonctionnait en une phrase disant que cela ne fonctionnait pas... Joie.

Je ne retrouve pas Shark (un de mes outil prefere) sur cette version d'XCode, il est caché où ?

Grosso modo, mon opinion sur XCode reste la meme, c'est un produit sympa, qui meriterait d'etre dégraissé et simplifié. Il est gratuit, c'est son principal avantage. 

Super, pour démarrer en programmation ou faire de petits programmes pour s'amuser, mais a ne jamais utilser pour un programme de plus grande envergure : manque de fiabilité, limitations cachées, aucun support technique.

Cordialement


----------



## simon (9 Mai 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Je ne retrouve pas Shark (un de mes outil prefere) sur cette version d'XCode, il est caché où ?



Perso j'ai Shark dans le dossier /Developer/Applications/Performance Tools par contre je ne sais pas s'il s'installe pas défaut ou s'il faut rajouter la chose (sûrement CHUD)


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Mai 2005)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai Shark dans le dossier /Developer/Applications/Performance Tools par contre je ne sais pas s'il s'installe pas défaut ou s'il faut rajouter la chose (sûrement CHUD)




Mystère et boule de gomme !
J'ai bien Shark dans l'ancienne version d'XCode, a la position que tu dit, mais rien dans le nouvel XCode.

Tu es sur de ne pas confondre le dossier ? Ou d'avoir installé XCode 2 sur XCode 1 ?

Et non, il n'y a rien a ajouter pour faire fonctionner Shark.

(La version de Shark fournir avec XCode v1 est Shark v4.0)

Cordialement


----------



## vonstroheim2 (9 Mai 2005)

J'ai shark v4.1.1 à cet endroit.


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Mai 2005)

vonstroheim2 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai shark v4.1.1 à cet endroit.




Etrange ! J'ai telechargé et installé les CHUD v4.0.1, j'obtient a nouveau Shark 4.0.

Vous avez installé une version publique de Tiger ou une beta ?

Cordialement


----------



## simon (9 Mai 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Etrange ! J'ai telechargé et installé les CHUD v4.0.1, j'obtient a nouveau Shark 4.0.
> 
> Vous avez installé une version publique de Tiger ou une beta ?
> 
> Cordialement



J'ai installé la dernière version, c-à-d la 8A428 mais que j'ai téléchargée depuis l'ADC (possédant un compte select). J'ai également la version 4.1.1 de Shark de ce dossier. J'ai fais un clean install


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Mai 2005)

Alors je pense que cela vient du fait que je l'ai installé du CD de Tiger : Shark ne doit pas s'y trouver.
D'ailleurs pour XCode 1.5 c'était pareil, il fallait l'installer séparément. Je vais donc attendre qu'il soit disponible sur le site.

Cordialement


----------



## claque2000 (9 Mai 2005)

arnolix a dit:
			
		

> La complétion automatique est maintenant quasi-immédiate.



Les listes de complétion s'affichent automatiquement comme dans Xcode 1.5 ?


Voir mon problème


----------



## Didier Guillion (10 Mai 2005)

Un nouveau probleme assez embétant introduit avec XCode 2. Quand on edite un Nib et qu'on le sauvegarde, Interface Builder invoque XCode et demande si on doit sauvegarder les fichiers sources modifiés sous XCode. (Comme dans XCode 1.5).
Si on reponds "oui", tout est bloqué et on doit "tuer" Interface Builder et XCode.

Cordialement


----------



## arnolix (10 Mai 2005)

> Les listes de complétion s'affichent automatiquement comme dans Xcode 1.5 ?



Oui j'ai lu ton problème et suis surpris que tu ne l'ai pas trouvé dans les préf de X2

Sous l'onglet "Code Sense" ya toujours indiqué "automatically suggest on member call/access".

Chez moi ça fonctionnne.


----------



## claque2000 (10 Mai 2005)

arnolix a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai lu ton problème et suis surpris que tu ne l'ai pas trouvé dans les préf de X2
> 
> Sous l'onglet "Code Sense" ya toujours indiqué "automatically suggest on member call/access".
> 
> Chez moi ça fonctionnne.



Bah oui c'est activé cette option là mais marche pas. Bah à tout les coups c'est un bug qui arrive chez moi et pas chez d'autres. J'ai déjà évité tous les bugs énoncés dans le topic spécial bug de Tiger. 

Desinstallation, reinstallation des developer tools et ca marche.


----------



## simon (14 Juin 2005)

Pour être parfaitement à jour ;-) La version 2.1 de Xcode a été rendue dispo à la WWDC 2005. 

On peut parler de deux nouveautés principales:

1) Apparition de SDK 10.4 Universal pour créer des applications compatibles avec les futurs Mac-Intel
2) Disponibilité de WebObjects 5.3 fournit avec Xcode (gratuitement donc). A noter que la politique d'Apple avec WO a changé puisque la licence de deployement ne peut maintenant s'acheter uniquement avec une version de Mac OS X Server.

Pour plus d'infos sur XCode 2.1, rdv ici et iciici ;-)


----------



## FjRond (15 Juin 2005)

> An updated version of gcc 4.0 is the default compiler in Xcode 2.1


Cette version màj ne risque-t-elle pas de poser problème aux utilisateurs de Fink, comme ce fut le cas à l'automne avec gcc 3.3 ?


----------



## BigEdison (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je viens d'installer xcode 2.1 mais j'ai une question bête (voir conne) comment le lance t'on ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Juillet 2005)

BigEdison a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous,
> Je viens d'installer xcode 2.1 mais j'ai une question bête (voir conne) comment le lance t'on ?




Sur ton disque Systeme, dossier "developer", "Applications", "XCode.app"

Cordialement


----------



## BigEdison (22 Juillet 2005)

Je savaiss bien que ma question était bête   

Merci


----------



## Didier Guillion (4 Août 2005)

A noter que XCode 2.2 (preversion) est disponible au téléchargement.

Cordialement


----------



## Manoth (25 Août 2005)

Moi aussi je viens de l'installer, hum et j'ai aussi une question (bete ?) : comment on fait pour avoir la barre d'outils style les preferences systeme dans les applications qu'ont creer ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (26 Août 2005)

Manoth a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je viens de l'installer, hum et j'ai aussi une question (bete ?) : comment on fait pour avoir la barre d'outils style les preferences systeme dans les applications qu'ont creer ?



Je te conseille d'ouvrir un sujet, ici c'est pour annoncer/discuter des differentes versions d'XCode.

Cordialement

PS: En posant ta question,n 'oublie pas de preciser tout ce que tu as fait pour trouver la réponse et qui n'a pas abouti.


----------



## Manoth (26 Août 2005)

Merci de tes conseilles mais j'ai trouvé. Il suffit de cocher la case "Unified title/toolbar look" dans les attributs de la fenetre dans IB. C'était tout simple   . A part ça je trouve le look d'Xcode 2 pas mal mais je suis deçu par le manque de nouveauté, les petites ameliorations sont sympas mais sans plus


----------



## ntx (26 Août 2005)

L'introduction de CoreData n'est pas une "petite amélioration"


----------



## kertruc (20 Septembre 2005)

Didier disait que c'était bien pour des petites applications.
 Xcode est accessible pour ignares ? (que je suis...)
Sinon, avec la doc, y a moyen de se débrouiller ?
Merci !


----------



## tatouille (27 Septembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Didier disait que c'était bien pour des petites applications.
> Xcode est accessible pour ignares ? (que je suis...)
> Sinon, avec la doc, y a moyen de se débrouiller ?
> Merci !



oui + forums et tutos

on fait tous la même chose on fouille ( peut-être mieux quand on a l'expérience)
mais c'est tout puis quand on tombe sur un truc qui passe pas et qui passe pas et qui passe pas

on finit par dire merde je vais poser ma question car rien dans les exemples(web locaux tutos) ni dans la doc

mais aide toi toi même et la communauté t'aidera


----------



## tatouille (27 Septembre 2005)

Manoth a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je viens de l'installer, hum et j'ai aussi une question (bete ?) : comment on fait pour avoir la barre d'outils style les preferences systeme dans les applications qu'ont creer ?



tu veux dire des preference-panes

aujourd'hui c'est colin avec des frites


----------



## xylo (29 Octobre 2005)

Je suis passé à Xcode 2.2 depuis 3 semaines et je n'ai pas de soucis majeur.

BILAN :

La complétion est moins fun qu'avec Xcode 1.5 mais on s'y habitue quand même...
La compilation est plus rapide (mais je pense que c'est largement dû au passage sous Tiger...)
GCC 4.0 est beaucoup plus sévère avec les étourderies et c'est plustôt une bonne chose...
J'ai également tester avec le déploiement d'un serveur CVS sans aucun problème.
Les packages NIB sont maintenant éclatés en 3 fichiers visibles :mouais:  de type NIB

La dernière version de SplitBrowser a été recompilé avec cette version de Xcode sans aucun problème. 

http://jm.marino.free.fr/SMacSplitBrowser.html


----------



## romac (30 Octobre 2005)

il me dir qu'il y a un bug interne!!
j'aimerai desinstallé xcode


----------



## ntx (30 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
il faut utiliser le script perl uninstall-devtools.pl qui se trouve dans /Developer/Tools. Il faut peut être le lancer par le terminal, en double-cliquant dessus ça ne doit pas marcher.


----------



## romac (31 Octobre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> il faut utiliser le script perl uninstall-devtools.pl qui se trouve dans /Developer/Tools. Il faut peut être le lancer par le terminal, en double-cliquant dessus ça ne doit pas marcher.



il faut lancer le terminal tapper sudo suivi d'un espace puis entrer le chemin d'acces du fichier unistallchezpas quoi

et le terminal demande le mot de passe puis desinstal
voila


----------



## iota (10 Novembre 2005)

Salut.

Juste pour signaler que XCode 2.2 est dispo en version finale (voir le site ADC).

@+
iota


----------



## Nicky Larson (10 Novembre 2005)

La nouvelle version de XCode vient de sortir, j'ai remarqué une chose intéressante dans la release note. http://adcdownload.apple.com/Developer_Tools/xcode_tools_2.2/xcode_tools_2.2_release_notes.pdf


> Visual Studio compatible inline assembly: In order to provide migration
> support for applications moving from other Intel platforms, we have begun to
> provide VS inline assembly support. This work is not complete at this point bsupports many usages. Please file problem reports for missing functionality.



Maintenant c'est clair, avec le switch vers intel, Apple attaque de front microsoft.


----------



## Estroy (13 Novembre 2005)

dites, comment on peut acceder avec Xcode tools aux librairies comme 
<stdio.h>
<stdlib.h>
<time.h>

pour voir les fonctions qui existent à l'intérieur ?


----------



## ntx (13 Novembre 2005)

Les fichiers se trouvent dans /usr/include. Pour les ouvrir dans une application, tu fais "Open file" et dans le champ de recherche tu entres /usr/include pour visualiser le contenu de ce répertoire.


----------

